# Places with dirty names near you



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 20, 2011)

Inspired by The Inbetweeners.

What places are there with rude names near you? There's a place in a city near me called "Old Cock Yard".


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 20, 2011)

There's a city in Puerto Rico named Maricao. Not dirty at all, but it leads to an embarrassing fake demonym for its inhabitants.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

There's a street in Hyannis called Fresh Holes Rd. It's a nasty area.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

I used to live near Bell End.


----------



## cad (Jan 20, 2011)

There's a place in Sweden called Cunt Swamp (fittrÃ¤sk). I don't live anywhere near it, though.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 20, 2011)

Twathats, near Alloa.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2011)

There is a place in Virginia I've passed though a few times called Manassas. I always giggle to myself because it sounds like Man Asses.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

There's a place on Martha's Vineyard called Gay Head.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 20, 2011)

Dildo, Newfoundland...


----------



## Dan. (Jan 20, 2011)

Shitterton...


----------



## Willow (Jan 20, 2011)

There's a Chinese restaurant up the street from me called Wang Gang. And you can choose between a big wang and a little wang in terms of order sizes.

I've never actually eaten there before though, but I know people who have.


----------



## Cam (Jan 20, 2011)

Mianus, Connecticut.

No where near boston is dirty named, just pronounced retardedly


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 20, 2011)

theres a Climax, michigan.

it always made me laugh my ass off, because you have to drive through it to get to one of my destinations, and i snicker when my friend ignorantly says "man, i can't wait till we reach climax"

^_^

oh and Cam, i love your sig, i wrote the math a different way but i have a little bad romance math diddle too!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 20, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> theres a Climax, michigan.
> 
> it always made me laugh my ass off, because you have to drive through it to get to one of my destinations, and i snicker when my friend ignorantly says "man, i can't wait till we reach climax"


 
I wonder if Afghanistan has dirty place names.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 20, 2011)

I live somewhat near Murrysville and Intercourse.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

Willow said:


> There's a Chinese restaurant up the street from me called Wang Gang. And you can choose between a big wang and a little wang in terms of order sizes.
> 
> I've never actually eaten there before though, but I know people who have.


Who wanta some Wang?


----------



## RailRide (Jan 20, 2011)

In upper Manhattan, there is an intersection of Seaman Ave and Cumming St.

(see the street signs--search these two names in Google Images)

---PCJ


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 20, 2011)

Booger Hollow, Arkansas


----------



## Mayfurr (Jan 20, 2011)

Willow said:


> There's a Chinese restaurant up the street from me called Wang Gang. And you can choose between a big wang and a little wang in terms of order sizes.


 
I've seen signs for the firm "Well Hung Joinery" 

Also, Fulking, Sussex, UK. Guess which letter they keep having to replace on the signs...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 20, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I wonder if Afghanistan has dirty place names.


 
idk, i can't read the damn signs >_<

tho there is a place called Durkin, but when the locals say it it sounds like "durka" and i smile and say "dude, your not making it any tougher to make fun of you" :3


----------



## Remy (Jan 20, 2011)

Middlesex, NJ.

I'm sure there's more, but I don't travel my state enough to find 'em.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> idk, i can't read the damn signs >_<
> 
> tho there is a place called Durkin, but when the locals say it it sounds like "durka" and i smile and say "dude, your not making it any tougher to make fun of you" :3



That's awesome.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> idk, i can't read the damn signs >_<
> 
> tho there is a place called Durkin, but when the locals say it it sounds like "durka" and i smile and say "dude, your not making it any tougher to make fun of you" :3


 My old physics teacher was named Mr. Durkin. Weird.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 20, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> That's awesome.


 

i know d{^_^}b


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cockfosters


----------



## eversleep (Jan 20, 2011)

Coxsackie, upstate New York.


----------



## Azure (Jan 20, 2011)

A long time ago I lived near Paradise, Bird in Hand, and Intercourse.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 20, 2011)

I 'unno, there's West Middlesex which is probably like a half hour away.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 20, 2011)

Not dirty, but I used to live near Lolsworth.
And before that, I lived in Essex. HAHA, ES-SEX! OH, SO WITTY :V


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't live near them, but I've heard of places in California like Flat Cat Canyon, Hell Hole Canyon, Shafter, Shitbritches creek, Weed, Weed Patch, and You Bet (in Nevada County).


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 20, 2011)

There was a "Gay steet" a few thousands kilometers away from here.
All streets here are based on ores and stones, other than my street and a few other exceptional ones.


Everything is in heebspeek anyway, but we have a "McDonalds" here. So funny.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 20, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> There was a "Gay steet" a few thousands kilometers away from here.
> All streets here are based on ores and stones, other than my street and a few other exceptional ones.


 
Well, you guys do have the original Sodom.

Oh, wait. I forgot. That place got 86'd because of inhospitality, not the buttsex thing Christians made up.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 20, 2011)

Cocksuckles day nursery.
Need I say anymore?


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to Weinerville.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 20, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, you guys do have the original Sodom.
> 
> Oh, wait. I forgot. That place got 86'd because of inhospitality, not the buttsex thing Christians made up.


 
Christians mentioned that the people in Sdom sinned for being homosexual. Yeah, amazing relligion. Open.

Original Sdom is now a parking lot.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 20, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Original Sdom is now a parking lot.


 
THERE IS NO ROOM FOR HISTORY.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 20, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Christians mentioned that the people in Sdom sinned for being homosexual. Yeah, amazing relligion. Open.
> 
> Original Sdom is now a parking lot.


 
What did they run out of salt or something?

Yeah, there was buttsex in Sodom, but it was directed against the foreigners. In that time, being raped was the worst possible embarrassment you could endure. It wasn't for pleasure but for vengeance.

In other words, neither Massachusetts nor California are America's Sodom. That "honor" belongs to Arizona.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 20, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> What did they run out of salt or something?
> 
> Yeah, there was buttsex in Sodom, but it was directed against the foreigners. In that time, being raped was the worst possible embarrassment you could endure. It wasn't for pleasure but for vengeance.
> 
> In other words, neither Massachusetts nor California are America's Sodom. That "honor" belongs to Arizona.


 
Actually we are running of the sodium and all that other potassium shit, mostly because of the industrial manafacturers, that use it as a resource.

I thought the worst possible embarrassment is building a golden calf on your penis, but okay, buttsex is accepted as well. I don't know about Americos, but I believe that Arizona can earn that title. It already sounds like the bottom first. I doubt Masssachusthchs Chess or California are clean of Sdomic sins.


----------



## Nokly (Jan 20, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Dildo, Newfoundland...


 
Damn, you beat me too it... 

Let's see... Oh!

Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateapokaiwhenuakitanatahu, New Zealand.
No where near me but still...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 20, 2011)

Tool, TX.

Scotland, TX.

Oh, and there's a country about 90 miles south of my current location that's pretty grody, but doesn't necessarily have a nasty name.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 20, 2011)

Fuck Austria.

Forgot the punctuation. The town's Fuck, Austria.


----------



## Shico (Jan 20, 2011)

Not dirty but there is a street called Southpark near here, I lol when I see it. 
Also not dirty but maybe worth a mention for my personal lol-factor; Marconi Ave, my family must all be dislexic because I am not the only one who's mind sees "Macaroni", we hardly go by it but more than once has some one in the car gone "wait I thought that said macaroni".


Oh and my highschool science teacher's last name was Seaman (he was the most fricken awesome teacher though so no one teased him)


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)

There's a bar in my town called Nutz Deep II


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 20, 2011)

hmmm, i dont really know any really naughty ones... where i lived there was a small town called "busenwurth". "busen" is german and means boobs 
there also is a small town called niedergailbach close to the french border. translated this would mean "lower horny beck"  ("obergailbach" (upper horny beck) is in france)


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 21, 2011)

Beaver Lick, Kentucky and Big Bone Lick State park are both right up the road from me. There's also Monkey's Elbow, Turkeyfoot Rd., and Devil's Bend.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 21, 2011)

Gay head in the Vineyard.  such a lol


----------



## Aethze (Jan 21, 2011)

Here in Iowa we have a town called Cumming, and in some shop in that town you can get a t-shirt that says I heart Cumming.


----------



## Shay Feral (Jan 21, 2011)

Bald Knob, WV


----------



## Dan Witty (Jan 21, 2011)

Not dirty, but I find it great: Bong Recreation Area is just an hour east of me.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 21, 2011)

I lived on Big Knob Hill all my life, if that counts?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2011)

i just want to name a town "inyourendo" so all the dirty-minded people can live in humour-filled peace together


----------



## Riley (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't think anyone from Pennsylvania should be allowed to participate - there're just too many places over here with those names.

Climax, Bird in Hand, Blue Ball, Intercourse; and I guess anything with "Potts" in the name could count, too.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jan 21, 2011)

Ppfftftf Dirty innuendos are sooooo beneath me.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jan 21, 2011)

Nokly said:


> Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateapokaiwhenuakitanatahu, New Zealand.
> No where near me but still...



Not really a "dirty" name though, just long.

On the other hand, there's a couple of other NZ place-names that cause a few double-takes from foreigners:

Whakatane - looks innocuous enough, but given that "Wha" in Maori is pronounced "Fa", you get the pronunciation "FUCK-a-tahn-eh".
Te Puke - actually pronounced "Te Pook-eh", but of course it looks like... something else.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 22, 2011)

RailRide said:


> In upper Manhattan, there is an intersection of Seaman Ave and Cumming St.
> 
> (see the street signs--search these two names in Google Images)
> 
> ---PCJ


 That's correct in Dykeman.


----------



## The DK (Jan 22, 2011)

Suger tit, SC ftw


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 22, 2011)

Lake titicaca anyone?


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 22, 2011)

I've actually driven from Intercourse, PA, to Climax, MI before. I just love telling people that it's eight and a half hours from Intercourse to Climax.


----------



## Love! (Jan 22, 2011)

moonchylde said:


> I've actually driven from Intercourse, PA, to Climax, MI before. I just love telling people that it's eight and a half hours from Intercourse to Climax.


Who are you--Sting?


----------



## FallenGlory (Jan 22, 2011)

Dildo, NF, CAN. I even did my social studies project on Dildo in grade 7. i couldn't do the presentation with a straight face.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jan 22, 2011)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Ppfftftf Dirty innuendos are sooooo beneath me.


 
I thought /I/ was beneath you...owait IÂ´m on top...giggety giggety goo!

*zooms off*


But seriously, in spain there isnÂ´t that many funny sounding places, near me...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 22, 2011)

Riley said:


> I don't think anyone from Pennsylvania should be allowed to participate - there're just too many places over here with those names.
> 
> Climax, Bird in Hand, Blue Ball, Intercourse; and I guess anything with "Potts" in the name could count, too.



Don't forget Middlesex. I live very close to there.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jan 22, 2011)

"Pratt's Bottom" in Kent, UK... and "Badgers Mount" down the road.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2011)

Love! said:


> Who are you--Sting?



teehee ^_^


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 22, 2011)

Love! said:


> Who are you--Sting?


 
Fun fact, after about three hours it stops being fun...


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 22, 2011)

Hop Canyon, North Baldy, and South Baldy.  That's all I got.

Up in Albuquerque, there's a college/artsy business district called Nob Hill.



dinosaurdammit said:


> Lake titicaca anyone?


 
The Warners once sang about it.  It should still be somewhere on YouTube.


----------



## KiloFox (Jan 22, 2011)

there's a restaurant nearby called BJ's... i love going there because i can shout "LET'S ALL GO GET BJ'S!" before we go... 

they brew their own beers and have their own rootbeer too... it's awesome... if you're EVER in Foster City California near San Mateo, GO THERE GO GET BJ'S!


----------



## Milo (Jan 22, 2011)

van buuren... it's not a dirty name, it's just a dirty place.

teehee :>


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 23, 2011)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Cockermouth,+Cumbria+UK


----------



## Plantar (Jan 23, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Don't forget Middlesex. I live very close to there.


 
I live in Middlesex in NJ. There are Middlesex everywhere.


----------



## Rinz (Jan 23, 2011)

Zseliq said:


> Booger Hollow, Arkansas


What, no love for Dumas, Bald Knob, or Toadsuck?


----------



## Yrr (Jan 23, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Fuck Austria.
> 
> Forgot the pronounciation. The town's Fuck, Austria.


 
It's "Fucking", not "Fuck"


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 23, 2011)

Foothills Blvd


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 23, 2011)

Yrr said:


> It's "Fucking", not "Fuck"



Ah, you're right. I also said "pronounciation" instead of "punctuation." I guess I was a little too tired at the time.

AND ANOTHER ONE: Ballplay, TN.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 23, 2011)

Yrr said:


> It's "Fucking", not "Fuck"


 
I love Fucking in Austria.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 23, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I love Fucking in Austria.



never been there, but italy is pretty good too


----------



## Qoph (Jan 23, 2011)

'Moon' isn't a dirty place name unless you're 7, but it's fun to say that Western PA is the only place that Moon and Mars are within driving distance


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 23, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> never been there, but italy is pretty good too


 
You don't happen to have a city named "Fottare", do you?


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 23, 2011)

Old meme is old, but relevant.


----------



## ThePterosaur (Jan 23, 2011)

Though its a bit over an hour away there is Intercourse, PA and also Blue Balls, PA....these are in the heart of Amish country.  Them silly Amish and their town names XD   EDIT: then of course I go look back and see they have been posted a million times XD  Go me XP  I don't know if there are any dirty town names in MD.  Gonna have to go look X3


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 23, 2011)

ThePterosaur said:


> Though its a bit over an hour away there is Intercourse, PA and also Blue Balls, PA....these are in the heart of Amish country.  Them silly Amish and their town names XD   EDIT: then of course I go look back and see they have been posted a million times XD  Go me XP  I don't know if there are any dirty town names in MD.  Gonna have to go look X3


 
I have a key chain from Intercourse... says "I <3 Intercourse." It's true, of course. I wanted one that said "I Hate Blue Balls" but for some reason they didn't make one...


----------



## Skittle (Jan 23, 2011)

Love Ladies, NJ


----------



## CadenceProper (Jan 24, 2011)

In PA, there's a town called Shamoakin which is dangerously close to Pottsville.  When I make my occasional drive down to Gettysburg, I pass a sign for both towns.  Shamoakin just happens to be on top followed by Pottsville..so..well..you get the idea.  

There's also a pub called Harry Tufts around here, and a bakery simply called Baked.

In Hershey, Pa, there's a Hershey Highway.

hehe..


----------



## CadenceProper (Jan 24, 2011)

There's also a Big Pipe Creek in Gettysburg


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jan 24, 2011)

There's a small area by me called "The Cock Pitt"


----------



## Gillie (Jan 24, 2011)

I lived near a place called Twatt


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 24, 2011)

"Dirty Dicks crab shack".

There are also t-shirts with:
"I got my crabs from Dirty Dicks"


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 24, 2011)

I lived in Flushing Queens for awhile. I've been to Arthur Kills, Fresh Kills, and Great Kills in Staten Island.  Gunhill Road in the Bronx.  You can also go down SoHo or up NoHo in Manhattan.


----------



## nutty (Jan 25, 2011)

There is a street in Oroville called Oro Bangor highway, and just outside of Oroville there is a trailer-park/golf-course called Dingerville USA.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jan 25, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "Dirty Dicks crab shack".
> 
> There are also t-shirts with:
> "I got my crabs from Dirty Dicks"


 
In Australasia, you can nibble Nobby's Nuts.

If nuts aren't to your taste, you could try some of Nobby's Pork Crackle(ing). Or have a crack at some Beef Jerky...

... I swear, you can't make this shit up.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jan 25, 2011)

Butt, Montana.

There's also also a crab shack in Delaware called 'Crabby Dicks'; they serve crab balls, and one time, their sign read "Come dip yer balls in our seaman sauce".


----------



## JMAA (Jan 25, 2011)

Not so dirty, but here's a gay bar called Kontra, maybe named after the game...


----------



## garaak (Feb 21, 2011)

There's a town in Newfoundland called Dildo. I've also heard of a town in Australia called Fuck, though they pronounce it fook.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 21, 2011)

Here in the Republic, we have Knott, Texas so I win!


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 21, 2011)

There' a town here in Newfoundland named Dildo, one called Come by Chance, and others I can't remember that are hilarious.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 21, 2011)

Well..I can only think of at least three places in San Francisco right now... (since there is none in my own town.)

Squat and Gobble
The Chocolate Mess
Hand Job Nails & Spa (Surprise surprise this one is in Castro)

But if we're talking about street names, Uranus Terrace in the same city is the only one I can think of.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 21, 2011)

there's one place in here that is named "Vammala" meaning retard town


----------



## Muir (Feb 21, 2011)

There's a town named Cockermouth in Cumbria here in England.
 When I lived in Missouri, there were towns called Cumming and Licksville.


----------



## Bayou (Feb 21, 2011)

Harry Baals


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 21, 2011)

There's a Minute-Man Pizza near me. Not really dirty but interesting non-the-less.


----------



## israfur (Feb 21, 2011)

I lived in PA, yeah it's got some perverted names as you can see from the above posts. xD
I lived in a town called beaver, and lived by a street called "pleasant view" xD


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 21, 2011)

Middlesex.



israfur said:


> I lived in PA, yeah it's got some perverted names as you can see from the above posts. xD
> I lived in a town called beaver, and lived by a street called "pleasant view" xD


 
Oh my God, I know exactly where you used to live.


----------



## chompskey (Feb 21, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> I live in Middlesex in NJ. There are Middlesex everywhere.


 I live in Middlesex County in MA! Didn't realize they really were everywhere.


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 21, 2011)

my friend used to live near a town called mianus....


----------

